#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   schlechte urinwerte >

## yara marie

bei einer Routineuntersuchung wurden im Urin meiner Tochter 5 Jahre Leukozythe, Nitrite und Eiweiß festgestellt. Die Werte wurden nun innerhalb einer Woche und 3 Untersuchungen immer schlechter. Sie hat keine Probleme beim Wasserlassen, ist allerdings sehr apetittlos und hatte gestern Nachmittag erhöhte Themperatur 38. Heute waren die Werte, obwohl die Scheide vor dem Wasserlassen desinfiziert wurde um Bakterien im Scheidenbereich auszuschließen am Schlechtesten. Muss ich mir sorgen machen? Wie kann ich meiner Kleinen hlefen?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo yara marie, 
dieser Urinbefund spricht für eine bakterielle Entzündung der Harnwege. Dafür spricht ja auch die erhöhte Temperatur. Du solltest ihr sehr viel zu trinken geben, kleine Kinder mögen ja oft nicht so gerne trinken wenn es ihnen schlecht geht. Versuch es trotzdem! Halte sie warm, für warme Füße sorgen, lange Hose anziehen etc. Als Mama macht man sich immer Sorgen, auch wenn die Anderen sagen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist. Wenn die Temperatur weiter ansteigen würde, solltest du auf jeden Fall nochmals zum Arzt.
LG gisie

----------


## yara marie

Hey Gisie, 
danke für deine Nachricht. Es stimmt, ich bin etwas beunruhigt, da die Werte schlecht sind, sie zwischenzeitlich den 3. Fieberschub hatte und der Arzt wohl da nichts machen kann, bzw ohne sonstige Symtome einfach kein Antibiotika verscheiben möchte (was ich auch befürworte). Sie hat in regelmäßigen Abständen von 7-10 Tagen am Mittag erhöhte Temperatur (38 °), schläft dann den ganzen Mittag und ist am nächsten Tag wieder fit. Ich kann das irgendwie nicht greifen und wollte mir hier einmal eine 2. Meinung einholen. Ich habe gehört, dass Orangensaft oder Crannberrysaft auch positiv dazu beitragen diese Bakterien zu bekämpfen. Wenn es sonst noch Möglichkeiten gibt evtl. über Schüsslersalze oder Globli, dann würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mir da jemand einen hilfreichen Tip geben kann.

----------


## jobwa

Hallo,
ggf. kann auch mal eine Urinprobe auf Keime untersucht werden.Notfalls auch als Katheterurin. Dann ist die Diagnose klar und man kann gezielt AB einsetzen.
Ansonsten ist sicher auch mal eine Vorstellung beim Kinderurologen sinnvoll. Ein Nieren-ultraschall ist sicher angebracht. Mit einer anhaltenden Entzündung im oberen und/oder unteren Harntrakt ist nicht zu Spaßen. Das Vorhandensein von Protein läßt auf eine Erkrankung im oberen Harntrakt (Niere/Nierenbecken) schließen. 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------

